# Compact camera buying advice.



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all. I'm looking to buy a compact camera. I've had half decent cameras many, many years ago and after a while, I tended to stop using them as I ended up carrying around a fair sized bag with camera, film, lenses, motorised drives, dedicated flashes, filters etc etc. I've gotten by over the last 10 years with numerous camera phones but want to have something a bit better. I've decided on a compact due to the ease of portability of them. My last/current camera I have is a Sony DSC-HX9V but after lending it to my daughter 18 months ago I've just got it back, minus the charger (she moved and must have left it in her old flat - kids eh?) and of course the battery is now flat. I've tried charging it with a multi charger, battery is knackered - not taking a charge, ordered a new cheap battery off eBay, charged it up, still won't work in the camera and looking online it appears not all batteries will work in a Sony camera. Anyway, I'm going to try another make of battery another time or even a genuine one but I'm looking at getting a Sony RX100 V. One of these: https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/cyber-shot-compact-cameras/dsc-rx100m5

Does anyone on here have experience of this camera? It gets good reviews online. My only concern is the small zoom. Is it too complicated/too good for me - do you need to be an intermediate/experienced photographer to use it? I'd say I was definately back in the beginner camp. Another question - there seems to be two different prices online - one lot of prices (which seem to come from abroad) are nearly £300 less than the UK High Street prices. Are these sellers to be avoided? They seem to have good reviews.

This: https://www.e-infin.com/uk/item/3159/sony_cyber-shot_dsc-rx100_v_digital_camera_mark_mk_5_rx100m5?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjLCLl7TY2QIVy53tCh3kRAKPEAQYAyABEgLzVPD_BwE

Vs this: https://m.johnlewis.com/sony-cyber-shot-rx-100-v-camera-4k-20-1mp-2-9x-optical-zoom-wi-fi-nfc-oled-evf-3-tiltable-screen/p3077303?sku=236621614&s_kwcid=2dx92700024782155330&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjLCLl7TY2QIVy53tCh3kRAKPEAQYBCABEgJ57PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have an older version of that camera which I use for work, been in rain forests, deserts, arctic, down mines, holidays etc etc never let me down


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am far from an expert on cameras but it would help if you told us what sort of photos you are interested in. Over the years I have had the Olympus one (think that was what it was called), a couple of Pentax 6x7 and a Nikon F3 - all film cameras, plus a few point-and -shoot digital. All worked well for what I wanted at that time.

More recently (over the last 10 years) my youngest son took up go-kart racing and progressed to international level and I took loads of photos using a Nikon DS200 with a good telephoto lens but found it quite a heavy bit of kit. I looked at the crossover (hope that this the right term) cameras which were compact but had a good selection of lenses but was advised that they would not be right for action photos. Happily I also had an older son who purchased a Nikon D7500 with a great telephoto lens that was much lighter and perfect for the job with a fast auto focus, 7 frames per minute drive etc.

It really is horses-for-courses and so a compact may be right for you or could be a waste of money.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I mainly plan to use it for holiday photos, portraits, low-light scenes, landscapes and perhaps a few video's/photos of my dog! Come to think of it, I won't probably need a massive zoom on it. I know it's probably better than I need at the moment but I'd like to have a camera that isn't a burden to take out with me so a compact seems the ideal type of camera for me. Just thinking that if I got a pretty decent one to start with, it'd be future proof for a few years to come. Normally I'd go to Jessops and get some advice from an expert but there's none near me now (where have they all gone?). I've handled it in a PC World/Currys store but I'm loathe to take advice from a 16 year old Saturday assistant! From what JoT says above, he's pretty happy with his one.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Dpreview.com used to have great in depth reviews and comparisons.

Avoid cameras with proprietary batteries. You might get a bigger camera, but you can replace the batts as you please, and at competitive prices. Also, you can use your pick of std chargers for NIMH batts.

Also, only use one with conventional flash memory. Those Sonys with their "Sony memory only" bias ticked me off . Of COURSE they cost more. You can pick up conventional micro SDHC cards ANYWHERE. But look at reviews, particularly "write speeds." Not all class 10 cards are faster than more affordable class 4, or 1.

I tried a model with wi-fi, screen casting builtin, it was a bust , but that was years ago. Sure, it synced with THEIR cloud, but not with mine, my NAS, or computer. Waste of time.

All I've got for now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

